# Follow My Trades forum



## Joe Blow (28 April 2017)

In response to member requests I have decided to create a new subforum for all trading diaries and other similar threads that document people's actual trading.

I have tentatively titled it *Follow My Trades* but am open to suggestion if people would prefer a different title. *Follow My Trade* is only singular so I decided to add the *s* to indicate the plural.

Anyway, if anyone would like to offer any suggestions or comments on the new forum please feel free to do so here.

You can find the new subforum here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/trading-diaries-and-journals.36/

I have not yet moved any threads in there but will begin this process over the coming long weekend.


----------



## skc (28 April 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> In response to member requests I have decided to create a new subforum for all trading diaries and other similar threads that document people's actual trading.
> 
> I have tentatively titled it *Follow My Trades* but am open to suggestion if people would prefer a different title. *Follow My Trade* is only singular so I decided to add the *s* to indicate the plural.




May I suggest *"Trade diaries and journals".*

I think "*Follow my trade" *could easily mislead visitors to think that they should copy the trades being posted. This opens up a whole host of issues like providing advice, ramping, need for disclaimers etc.


----------



## tech/a (28 April 2017)

Some alternate suggestions

Trades In Progress.
OR
My Trading or My Trades
Trades as they happen.
My Trading Plan
My Trading as it unfolds.

Demonstrate your Trading.
My Trading Demonstrated.

How I Trade.

Trading with Transparency.

Agree with SKC re num nuts following blindly!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 April 2017)

skc said:


> May I suggest *"Trade diaries and journals".*
> 
> I think "*Follow my trade" *could easily mislead visitors to think that they should copy the trades being posted. This opens up a whole host of issues like providing advice, ramping, need for disclaimers etc.




You make a very good point. I have re-named the forum *Trading Diaries and Journals* and have updated the link in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 April 2017)

_Daffy_: How's this for a new team name: The Ducks! 
_Bugs_: Please! What kind of Mickey Mouse organization would name their team The Ducks?


----------



## PZ99 (28 April 2017)

I think it's a great idea and I would recommend a link to the thread on the home page to make it easy for new members / beginners to navigate to as a starting point for research


----------



## tech/a (28 April 2017)

Id like to see ALL forms of analysis and trading there in their individual threads.

Futures
Options (If we get any)
Stock

Technical
Fundamental
Systematic.
Dart board.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 April 2017)

Do we put paper trading threads in there as well? I guess it makes sense to keep it all in the one place.


----------



## peter2 (28 April 2017)

I hope the new sub-forum would encourage others to document their thoughts/ideas/trading plans and create a record of their progress. 

I know that posting my thoughts regularly helps me organise them, reinforces good habits and makes me acknowledge my mistakes. It's all part of the journey.  Include a few trades as examples of your strategies and others can see what you've been posting about. Throw in a graph of your progress and others can follow along casually. 

I don't like the idea of a thread containing random trades. There will be no consistency and I think this is important for traders. 

I don't use the potential BO thread. Instead I prefer to add my charts to specific stock threads so that there is a record for future review.


----------

